# Digital Scale Recommendations



## goteeguy (Dec 3, 2013)

My digital kitchen scale is in need of replacing... Does anyone have any recommendations re: brand / model for a new scale?


----------



## alaskazimm (Dec 4, 2013)

I like the KD-7000. It weighs up to 7000g, has a stainless weighing platform, and a cover for the display/keypad.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm watching too... Christmas is coming!  My current scale will be a hand-me-down to my DH brew master. All he has to do is buy me a new one first!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 4, 2013)

Also watching this with interest. Had a look at the KD-7000, was all good apart from the ac adapter not included bit. Want the adapter if upgrading.  

 While on the subject of scales, I have a stupid question (pretend to be surprised). How do you check if your scales are accurate? My current ones are just basic digital cheapo ones and I have no clue if they are much chop or not on accuracy.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 4, 2013)

> How do you check if your scales are accurate? My current ones are just basic digital cheapo ones and I have no clue if they are much chop or not on accuracy.



Check with a known weight.

Penny - 2.5grams

Nickel - 5.0grams

Dime - 2.268grams (This will show up as 2.3grams on a scale with only 10th of a gram sensitivity.)

Source: http://www.usmint.gov/


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 4, 2013)

Cheers Dennis. I just had to Google the Australian coin weights and will give that a try.


----------



## NurseEmily (Dec 4, 2013)

I guess you can Google the weight of any small metal object you have lying around.  For instance, I now know that a .40 S&W 165gr Remington Golden Saber hollow point weighs 11 grams.


----------



## Tienne (Dec 4, 2013)

If you're a PM stacker you can use f.ex. a Maple or an Eagle to calibrate. Each weigh _precisely_ 1 oz.


----------



## Nevada (Dec 4, 2013)

Tienne said:


> If you're a PM stacker you can use f.ex. a Maple or an Eagle to calibrate. Each weigh _precisely_ 1 oz.



SAE weighs = 1 Troy oz = 31.103 gr = 1.09714286 Avoirdupois ounces

Here's an informative thread


----------



## Tienne (Dec 4, 2013)

Nevada said:


> SAE weighs = 1 Troy oz = 31.103 gr = 1.09714286 Avoirdupois ounces


There's a difference?!? Man, I did not know that! I even had to look up what Avoirdubois meant! 

Just  the other day an American friend of mine was telling me how many  bushels of pears she's gotten from her tree this year and I was  thinking, what the heck is a bushel?!? LOL! How Americans manage to get  any math done with all those old-fashioned measurements is beyond me. 

For those who weigh in metric, a 1 euro coin weighs 7.5 grams. Here's the weights of all eight euro denominations;

http://europa.eu/legislation_summar...roducing_euro_practical_aspects/l25028_en.htm


----------



## alaskazimm (Dec 4, 2013)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Also watching this with interest. Had a look at the KD-7000, was all good apart from the ac adapter not included bit. Want the adapter if upgrading.



You can buy the adapter separately here http://www.oldwillknottscales.com/ac-power-adapter-for-kd-7000.html A bit of a pain though. I do like the scale, not only for soaping but in the kitchen as well. I've been using the same batteries since August and they still seem to be going strong. I may get the adapter just to forestall any surprises in the middle of weighing.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 4, 2013)

Tienne; said:
			
		

> Just  the other day an American friend of mine was telling me how many  bushels of pears she's gotten from her tree this year and I was  thinking, what the heck is a bushel?!? LOL! How Americans manage to get  any math done with all those old-fashioned measurements is beyond me.



Me too and I'm American LOL :wink:


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Dec 5, 2013)

NurseEmily said:


> I guess you can Google the weight of any small metal object you have lying around.  For instance, I now know that a .40 S&W 165gr Remington Golden Saber hollow point weighs 11 grams.



Nurse Emily- you crack me up. Too funny. If i hadnt had a 500 gram weight to check my scale, i would have done the same thing- my husband re-loads and knows by heart the weight of everything!!!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Dec 5, 2013)

also there is another post on here somewhere about the kd7000 and 8000. I have the 7000 because of that post! i LOVE it. Although it does one thing that i dont particularly care for, instead of it measuring by ones' meaning .10-.11-.12-.13 etc. etc, it only measures by fives- .10-.15-.20 and so on. MAYBE it is a programming thing that i havent figured out.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 5, 2013)

My Mountain Soaps said:


> Nurse Emily- you crack me up. Too funny. If i hadnt had a 500 gram weight to check my scale, i would have done the same thing- my husband re-loads and knows by heart the weight of everything!!!



I thought the same thing, my husband has fancier digital scales than mine!


----------



## goteeguy (Dec 5, 2013)

It looks like the KD-7000 only has 1g increments... It would be nice to have a scale which did .1, .01 or .001 increments.  (More expensive, I know...)


----------



## NurseEmily (Dec 5, 2013)

My Mountain Soaps said:


> Nurse Emily- you crack me up. Too funny. If i hadnt had a 500 gram weight to check my scale, i would have done the same thing- my husband re-loads and knows by heart the weight of everything!!!


 ha!  that's awesome!! I want to re-load so bad!  I have hundreds of empties I keep in their original boxes with thoughts that "one day...."  (one day.... I'll be able to afford the equipment)


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Dec 5, 2013)

NurseEmily said:


> ha!  that's awesome!! I want to re-load so bad!  I have hundreds of empties I keep in their original boxes with thoughts that "one day...."  (one day.... I'll be able to afford the equipment)



shop places like gunbroker.com, forums, etc. People will be able to help set you up with stuff. Dont buy direct from a store, that is expensive. shop it out from people who are having to sell stuff. takes longer, but thats what we did. Then also remember that some rounds are still cheaper to buy than to re-load. so that will help you to not have to buy dyes, etc. but i will stop before i get flagged for changing the subject!!!


----------

